# [EU-Thrall Horde] Multigaming Community Gothic sucht Verstärkung



## Teroon (11. August 2016)

[attachment=14085:logo-gothic-rabe.png]
*Was ist die Gilde Gothic?*
 
Die Gilde Gothic ist eine seit 2003 aktive, deutsche Multigaming Community, die sich durch erwachsene, entspannte Spieler und eine demokratische Struktur auszeichnet. Dabei wird die gesamte Community vom Aufsichtsrat geleitet, der die jeweiligen Leader und Offiziere für die Teilgilden berät und unterstützt, sowie bei Problemen mit Leadern oder Offizieren als unparteiischer Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung steht. Außerdem gibt es Moderatoren und Administratoren, die sich um die technische Seite von Forum, Teamspeak, Homepage und Webserver kümmern, so dass sich Leader und Offiziere im Idealfall komplett auf das jeweilige Spiel konzentrieren können.
Die Community besteht überwiegend aus erwachsenen Spielern, die Spaß am gemeinsamen Spielen in einer Gemeinschaft haben in der man sich noch persönlich kennt und begrüßt. Wobei der ein oder andere Scherz im Teamspeak oder Gildenchat auch dazu gehört.
Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass wir im Spiel nichts erreichen würden, sondern je nach Interesse und Zeit der Spieler gibt es bei uns auch Gilden, die erfolgreich und regelmäßig raiden.
 
Unsere Community bietet dir:
Erwachsene Gemeinschaft
Mitglieder in ganz Deutschland und im deutschsprachigem Ausland
Demokratisch gewählte Leader und Offiziere
Ein großes Forum
Eigener Teamspeak Server
Die Möglichkeit in der selben Gemeinschaft mehrere online Spiele zu spielen oder zwischen Spielen zu wechseln
Zahlreiche Möglichkeiten sich in die Gemeinschaft und unsere Projekte einzubringen
Real Life Gildentreffen und Stammtische
Ein eigenes Webradio: http://www.mmorpg-radio.de
Community Links:
Homepage
Forum
Community Leitfaden
Community Geschichte
Gilden Facebook
Gilden Twitter
Radio Facebook
Radio Twitter
*Die Gilde Gothic in World of Warcraft*
 
Im Vorfeld der Erweiterung haben sich wieder ein paar Spieler aus der Community und dem erweiterten Freundeskreis gefunden, die gerne wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen wollen, bzw. komplett neu ins Spiel einsteigen. Damit haben wir seit längerer Zeit wieder eine aktive World of Wacraft Fraktion bei uns und würden uns freuen, wenn noch ein paar mehr Spieler dazu kommen würden.
Ausgehend von unserem demokratischem Grundsatz werden dann die Member darüber entscheiden können wie intensiv wir uns in Legion mit Raids und Dungeons beschäftigen. Momentan ist grundsätzlich aber Interesse für aktive Dungeon- und Raidgruppen vorhanden. PvP ist bei uns tendenziell erstmal nicht gewünscht.
Aktuell liegt unser Fokus aber erstmal auf gemeinsamen Leveln, dem Preevent und den Dungeons während der Levelphase in Legion und natürlich darauf gemeinsam im Spiel und im Teamspeak eine unterhaltsame gemeinsame Zeit zu haben.
 
Was bieten wir in World of Warcraft:
Eine gemütliche Levelgruppe für niedrigstufige Chars (momentan Mo & Di zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr)
Gemeinsames Leveln und Dungeons für Legion
Erwachsene und entspannte Spieler
Unterhaltsame Gespräche im Teamspeak
Spieler mit langjähriger World of Warcraft und MMO Erfahrung
Freundliches Gildenklima und hilfsbereite Mitglieder
Was wir suchen:
Leute, die zur Legion mit World of Warcraft neu einsteigen wollen
Leute, die mit Legion wieder in World of Warcraft reinschauen wollen
Leute, die in Legion entspannt und stressfrei spielen wollen
Leute, die Lust haben in Legion Dungeons und evtl. auch Raids in einer Gildengruppe anzugehen
Voraussetzungen:
Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
Einverständnis mit den Grundsätzen der Gilde
Wenn du jetzt Interesse hast, bist du herzlich eingeladen bei und vorbei zu schauen!
Du erreichst uns über folgende Möglichkeiten:
Schaut in unserem Forum und Discord vorbei
Schreibt mich über die Battlenet ID an (Teroon#2422)
Meldet euch bei mir über Curse Voice (teroon)
Meldet euch ingame bei einem unserer Offiziere: Ceroo (Tèroon, Terynna)
Und natürlich auch gerne hier im Thread oder per PN
Neben neuen Mitgliedern freuen wir uns natürlich auch immer über Kontakte zu anderen Gilden und Gaming Communities.


----------



## Teroon (4. Oktober 2016)

Die WoW-Gilde ist gut angelaufen und wir haben momentan wieder 8 aktive Spieler und sind momentan dabei mit den unerfahreneren Spielern die heroischen Instanzen durchzuarbeiten. Wobei wir da momentan ganz entsprannt einen Abend pro Woche und bei Interesse Zusatztermine haben.

Ansonsten ist die WoW-Fraktion nicht mehr auf dem Teamspeak sondern auf dem Discord-Server anzutreffen.


----------

